# FreeBSD 9-STABLE DVD-RW not working on a HP Pavilion dv6000 series laptop



## timkofu (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD 9 on the above laptop, upgraded to STABLE without a hitch (this was 24 hours ago). It compiled perfectly with the GENERIC kernel configuration. Now I needed to make my DVD-RW drive work so I could use tools like growisofs(1), as *I* kept getting 
	
	



```
Device not configured
```
 errors from them.

I followed this tutorial http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-dvds.html but adding 
	
	



```
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf didn't work.

Next I followed this tutorial http://networking.ringofsaturn.com/Unix/FreeBSD-Burning.php.
Proceeding to make a custom kernel, I copied GENERIC to CUSTOMKERN and proceeded to add this at the bottom:


```
# PF
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync

options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build

# DVDRW
device atapicam
device scbus
device pass
device ata
device cd
```

`# make buildkernel KERNCONF=CUSTOMKERN` fails with the error below:


```
===> zlib (all)
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include
 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/REDMACHINE/opt_global.h 
-I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common
 -g -fno-omit-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys
/REDMACHINE  -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -mno-sse -msoft-float  -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding
 -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 
-fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith
 -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign 
-fformat-extensions  -Wmissing-include-dirs -fdiagnostics-show-option   -c /usr/src/sys/modules/zlib/../../net/zlib.c
ld  -d -warn-common -r -d -o zlib.ko.debug zlib.o
:> export_syms
awk -f /usr/src/sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk zlib.ko.debug  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % zlib.ko.debug
objcopy --only-keep-debug zlib.ko.debug zlib.ko.symbols
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=zlib.ko.symbols zlib.ko.debug zlib.ko
1 error
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2
1 error
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2
1 error
```

Help!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2012)

The exact error messages would help, but this is likely due to changes to the disk system in FreeBSD 9.  /dev/cd0 should be created automatically, ATAPICAM is not needed any more.  Likewise with the DMA setting and ATA devices.  Those are not needed, and the devices you are trying to add to the kernel are superseded by the new drivers.  Avoid all that, and try writing a DVD again.  If it doesn't work, post the exact error message.  device not configured usually means the wrong device name.


----------



## timkofu (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

`# camcontrol devlist`

```
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L NC08>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
<ST9160821AS 3.BHE>                at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass1)
# dvd+rw-format /dev/cd0 
* BD/DVD?RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1.
/:-( can't locate appropriate format descriptor
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that actually an RW disk?  I've only used DVD+R and DVD-R.


----------



## timkofu (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, it is. Worked fine on Linux, can it work on FreeBSD? The laptop is a HP Pavilion dv6636nr with default hardware.


----------

